# help!



## Polly (May 6, 2006)

hi, im new to this and have just started doing the lighting for my school theatre. i was just wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to get into being a stage manager, had some experiance and am interested in doing it as a full time job. if anyone can suggest anything that will help me it would be greatly appreciated!! thanks polly


----------



## SLC Tech (May 6, 2006)

Emm. Have you done any courses on stage management before?


----------



## Polly (May 6, 2006)

um, no but am thinking of doing a degree in it. i have had some experience in my school theatre. is there any way of getting a job in a professional theatre as a SM befor i have done my degree?


----------



## cutlunch (May 6, 2006)

Polly it probably depends on where you are and the luck of the draw. I would at least do as much SM'ing at College and community theatre as you can. You could try getting an intership with one of the theatres. Apply to be an ASM on summer tours etc.


----------

